# Magic overwhelming?



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

Having checked out some of the battle repotrs, do people find tha thte effect of magic to buff or eliminate units somewhat overwlems the more general interplay of different units types?
I mean I know it is a good thing to have the magic in fantsy but is the effect greater than the general pikemen vs cavalry sort of match ups?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Magic CAN swing a game, however its a bonus and completely random, few armies can actually form a plan around getting off that big game changing spell, I'm finding lately that mor eand more people (in my meta) are going for the buffs and hexes to swing a slight advantage overall rather than throwing out that big 6th spell


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Agreed. We do limit dwellers and a fewer similar spells by allowing a look out sir for characters, but I'm surprised at how often the most used and common spells are the buffs and hexes. They do alter the combat but, also, often one gets one to two modest spell off or none (failure to cast casuing loss of concentration or miscast kills power dice).

Just played a tournament and nearly every game came down primiarly first to tactics and failed or successful charges, luck in shooting by war machines (played dwarves with grudge-two cannons and organ gun, empire with two cannons, and ogres with ironblasters), and luck or bad luck in combat. The failure to get off a key spell and a key moment (flesh to stone to toughen a unit of bloodletters) did affect the results in one game but not the others.


----------

